# This is one place I dont mind being wrong!!! teach Me!!!



## 1sttimebagseedgrower (Aug 20, 2010)

Back in march I thought it would be cool to grow a plant. I found some seeds, tossed them in a few pots, and said what the hell. 
Well 5 months later.....
Yeah BE CAREFUL WHAT U ASK FOR...


----------



## Serapis (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL, that looks rather well taken care of for 5 months of "what the hell"

Nice looking plant!


----------



## 1sttimebagseedgrower (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanx
I grew the plant like my tomatoes, [24-6-18] till i noticed hairs. 
So
I've recently switched to a bloom booster [15-30-15] i used for my house plants.


----------



## 1sttimebagseedgrower (Aug 20, 2010)

mind as well post them all


----------

